# Worried about Parker



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

There were some photos on a recent thread of what it sounds like you are describing. Sorry I don't remember what to search under, but was within the last week


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for trying to help. I did find the post you mentioned but he's much worse than that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Gosh...poor thing. I would keep putting ice on it, and bring him back to the vet when they open for a re-check. I have no experience with this, but I think the swelling shouldnt be that bad. Hope Parker is feeling better soon.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks. At 9pm I took his temperature and it was 104 and he wouldn't get up for me so I took him in to the emergency vet. He added an antibiotic and said to keep up the cold, then change to warm compresses. He told me I could bring him back anytime over the weekend for no charge so that made me feel a lot better as I'm now almost $600 into this. Poor baby, he is miserable, if I had it to do over I wouldn't.

I'm camping out on a cot mattress with him tonight, the mattress was supposed to be for me. Here he is with his cold compress (a bag of frozen corn wrapped in a tea towel) he seems to like it very much.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww poor Parker!! I hope he starts to feel better!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG....that Poor Poor thing. Look at him enjoying the cold.... I sure know how you must feel about not doing it if you had to do it over again...its so hard to see them in pain, even if it is for their own good. I have to get Lucy spayed soon, and although I know it NEEDS to be done, I DRED the day we take her. I will be a MESS, and I will feel totally guilty. Bright spot is that Parker got the antibiotics. I'm so glad to hear that. Hopefully that will help him recover from this quickly...sounds like he really needed them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It's very clear that the bag of frozen corn feels good on his swollen scrotum. I had an infected thumb a few weeks back, and yes, when something is swollen and infected IT HURTS!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hopefully the antibiotics and the ice will make him feel better.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor Parker!

Winnie was neutered about 8 years ago, and the process had me very upset and worried. His genital area was a bit swollen, and black. I was freaked out, and so upset thinking he was suffering. Winnie's healing process was normal, and he never acted as if he was in pain. He was so energetic that we had to work to keep him calm. 

Clearly, Parker is hurting much more that Winnie did. And I'm so sorry, and hope that he heals quickly and painlessly. It's so hard to see our babies hurt. And you absolutely did the right thing by taking him to the E-Vet. The E-Vets here would definitely charge me for a follow-up visit, so it sounds like you have access to good, decent, ethical E-Vets. This is a very good thing! 

I hope Parker won't need his bag of frozen corn soon. He does look adorable, by the way.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

5 days since his surgery and he is still no better. This poor dog has suffered so much and I just don't know what to do for him. He is on 2 pain pills and an antibiotic. His scrotum is still the size of an apple and hard as a rock.
In his right groin there is sort of a swollen knotted area just to the side of the incision. When he stands you can feel a small amount of fluid hanging in his belly.
Unfortunately the vet that did the surgery won't be back in the office until Wednesday and I don't have much faith in the other 2 in his office.
I just wish there was something I could do. He seemed to perk up late yesterday afternoon and I was sure this was going to be a great day but I was wrong, I woke up to him still feeling miserable again.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure you know this isn't how it usually turns out after neutering. My dog was neutered at 21 months and other than his being groggy when I picked him up, there was no after surgery problem at all. 
Your poor dog.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor Parker (and you!). I'm sorry that something appears to have gone wrong ... I wonder if maybe getting a second opinion might help (especially since you said you don't really trust the other vets and the vet who did the surgery won't be back until Wed).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chris...I am so sorry I missed this post earlier. Poor Parker!!! I hope you can get him to the vets tomorrow even if it is one of the two vets you don't like. He should be getting better by now :-( Keep us updated. I know Chester didn't have any problems other than being tired for a day or so...And now I am freaking out because Murphy goes to the vets this Friday to be neutered. Lots of healing kisses to Parker...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

When my Rowdy was neutered, he had a similar problem. I ended up taking a week off from work to ice him down each hour. Poor boy actually got to the point where he'd just sigh and roll over when he saw me coming with the bag.

He did heal with the help of the ice, antibiotics and being kept very quiet - it took a full week as I recall. And I know where you are coming from about not neutering, After Rowdy's experience and now Casey having weight problems for the first time in his life, I just have to wonder if they should be neutered 'just because' (they were both 7+ when neutered). It is surgery and there are risks, and perhaps we just don't know all there is to know to make a truly informed decision.

Emergency vet clinics are often a good choice when you need help - they see a lot and react quickly as needed..especially if you do not fully trust the other vets in your vets practise.

Good luck.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

marieb said:


> Poor Parker (and you!). I'm sorry that something appears to have gone wrong ... I wonder if maybe getting a second opinion might help (especially since you said you don't really trust the other vets and the vet who did the surgery won't be back until Wed).


Being the weekend I'm so limited on what I can do, I did take him to the emergency vet late Friday night, he is the one that gave him the antibiotic. I hate to keep running there if it isn't necessary, I just don't know what to do. It's not that I don't like the other 2 vets, it's just that they are young and new and I haven't had the opportunity to form an opinion yet, I'm just indifferent at this point. Either way I can't see them before tomorrow and I'm not overly happy with lack of concern at this time.



janine said:


> Chris...I am so sorry I missed this post earlier. Poor Parker!!! I hope you can get him to the vets tomorrow even if it is one of the two vets you don't like. He should be getting better by now :-( Keep us updated. I know Chester didn't have any problems other than being tired for a day or so...And now I am freaking out because Murphy goes to the vets this Friday to be neutered. Lots of healing kisses to Parker...


Janine, I've never had this problem either, I just feel so bad for him. I'm sure Murphy will be just fine. However, if it were me I'd give thought to trying to change his surgery to a Monday since it isn't urgent. At least you'd have all week in case of complications.



Sunrise said:


> When my Rowdy was neutered, he had a similar problem. I ended up taking a week off from work to ice him down each hour. Poor boy actually got to the point where he'd just sigh and roll over when he saw me coming with the bag.
> 
> He did heal with the help of the ice, antibiotics and being kept very quiet - it took a full week as I recall. And I know where you are coming from about not neutering, After Rowdy's experience and now Casey having weight problems for the first time in his life, I just have to wonder if they should be neutered 'just because' (they were both 7+ when neutered). It is surgery and there are risks, and perhaps we just don't know all there is to know to make a truly informed decision.
> 
> ...


The emergency vet recommended alternating cold and warm compresses. He loves the cold one but is not too keen on the warm one and doesn't want to hold still for that, and it is just barely warm with a towel between.
Did you just do the cold application?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

We're heading back to the emergency vet.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't have any advice but I do hope that your beautiful Parker starts to feel better soon.

Edit: I just posted my message above and then noticed your latest post. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck at the vets -

PS: yes I just used cold compresses


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> We're heading back to the emergency vet.


Good luck, I hope that they can help Parker feel better ... please post an update once you get back!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope he's OK. Fingers crossed and prayers...  

I wish that vets would discuss issues like this with people prior to the surgery, because this DOES happen and I know a few dogs who have had bad reactions like this. Or maybe they don't because they know there are people like me who would add it to their excuses for not putting their dogs into surgery.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and Parker. I hope the emergency vet can help him feel better. Please let us know how you make out. You and Parker are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the vet can do something for him, five days is a long time for this to still be that bad. I have had this happen with a couple of foster dogs. Our vet had us use warm compresses, we would actually wet a rag with warm water and hold that around the scrotum, I usually sat with a pan of pretty warm water and would wet the rag again and repeat for at least 10 minutes, 15 if they would lay still. I did that at least three times a day, more often for one that was pretty severe, and it really did help to reduce the swelling. One of the dogs would stand up the entire 15 minutes and not move away, it clearly felt good to him. 

Sending good thoughts to poor Parker. Let us know what the vet says ok?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope your ER vet can help poor Parker...give us an update when you can.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry your pup is having such a hard time. I hope the ER vet is able to help you out. I would be doing the same thing in the same situation.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just saw this thread, so sorry this is happening to your Parker. Hugs to you both.

Keep us posted.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

We just got home. Parkers scrotum has been about the size of a small apple and very hard. I noticed a little while ago that there was some fluid gathered on his under belly when he stands, and one area of the scrotum was oozing a watery blood, actually had drops on the floor at the vet similar to a female in heat. He said he believes he may need a scrotal ablation, he gave me an antibiotic cream and wants me to call my vet first thing in the morning. He said he would do it if I really wanted him to but he has not done that many and he said my vet is the best surgeon in the area. I opted to try the ointment and wait it out till tomorrow. What worries me is that my vet isn't supposed to be in the office until Wednesday, so I am hoping and praying that he'll come in to see him.

This has been one awful week. The next time I schedule an elective surgery I am going to make sure the vet is not taking any time off afterwards. My poor baby has had such a good attitude through all of this, better than mine for sure!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Parker and yourself are going through all this. Something thats supposed to be a "simple suregery" turning into a terrible ordeal. Poor baby...I know you must feel awful, but try not to feel guilty, you were only trying to do what was godd for him. I will keep my fingers crossed that your vet comes in to see Parker tomorrow, and gets to the bottom of the problem. In the meantime just try to keep him comfortable. If I were you, I was stick to just the cold compress, as it may be infected. He seems to enjoy the cold, and its good for him. Just keep him comfortable yet another night and lets pray that the vet takes care of this tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and Parker tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for you and Parker!!! I had missed this was getting worse. Did the ER vet say what your vet will need to do tomorrow? I will be praying for dear Parker. That photo of him broke my heart. Poor baby!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Debles said:


> Oh I am so sorry for you and Parker!!! I had missed this was getting worse. Did the ER vet say what your vet will need to do tomorrow? I will be praying for dear Parker. That photo of him broke my heart. Poor baby!


Thanks Deb, this is so minor compared to what you are dealing with, thank you for your concern, it's always hard to see them suffer.
The ER vet thinks he will need to have the entire scrotal sac removed. He has to wear 'the' collar so I can put the antibiotic cream on him, now he's really unhappy, maybe he will miraculously improve overnight, poor guy, I hate to put him through more.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please keep us updated! That poor boy! Hope your vet knows why this happened.
Selka had an undescended testicle when he was neutered so had to have surgery both ways: normal and through the abdomen. He recovered quickly.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you good thoughts that your regular vet will come in today for you ...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found this thread. How awful! I hope he's feeling better this morning and you are able to get your Vet to see him before Wednesday. I'd be a nervous wreck. Hugs to you both.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Parker...I hope he had a restful night and the cream has helped him a little....and I do hope your vet can come in and see him this morning. Keep us updated.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you all so much, I am so nervous about it I couldn't sleep. That and another night on the floor with him. 

He was restless the first part of last night but finally settled in and seemed to sleep better than I did. He has to wear a collar now and of course he hates it and is so pitiful. I finally took the gate at the door down and let Sammi come in and visit a minute, that was comical, she took one look at the collar, froze and then ran. She kept coming back in and peeking around the corner and leaving. UGH the collar, I think we are in for a long long recovery, and he rams into everything like a bull in a china shop. :no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sameli*

Sameli

I know how much I hate to see my dogs wearing the "collar." I just had to keep reminding myself that it was for their own good.

Is Parker's fever down?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sameli
> 
> I know how much I hate to see my dogs wearing the "collar." I just had to keep reminding myself that it was for their own good.
> 
> Is Parker's fever down?


His fever was 104 just for a short period Friday night, it is hanging at 102 now. He's doing ok with the collar, not happy about it, but managing.

I just rode in to the vet because they don't start answering phones till 9 and just my luck the only one qualified to take care of this is the one that did the surgery and he is out of town until Wed. I could just cry. This poor dog has suffered long enough.

They are waiting for a tech to come in at 9 and ask for a referral to a specialist, I'm a nervous wreck. I've been out of work since March and actually have a new job orientation today at noon that if I miss is liable to cost me the job.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh God, I am so sorry!!!! It sounds like he does need a specialist though to fix this! Poor baby and poor you. I am praying for you both!! 
Maybe the job will understand if you say you have a very ill family member? An infection like that is serious... geeze you'd think they could call the vet at home for an emergency! Especially on a surgery he performed!!! I'd be getting very assertive with them (well I'd probably be aggressive which would not help: ) Thinking of you guys!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

And to make matters even worse I don't know if he will need surgery today so I don't know whether to give him his morning pain meds that he is already almost 2hrs over due on.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Debles said:


> Oh God, I am so sorry!!!! It sounds like he does need a specialist though to fix this! Poor baby and poor you. I am praying for you both!!
> Maybe the job will understand if you say you have a very ill family member? An infection like that is serious... geeze you'd think they could call the vet at home for an emergency! Especially on a surgery he performed!!! I'd be getting very assertive with them (well I'd probably be aggressive which would not help: ) Thinking of you guys!!!


I asked about talking to him on the phone, he's out of town. Believe me it's not going to be pretty once I get the problem taken care of. I guess we'll be traveling for future vet care.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hallelujah! The vets office called me back and said the vet was coming in to check Parker out. I just took him in, and they kept him. He is going to remove the scrotal sac completely and he said he would need to open him up to look at the swollen knot in his groin. He will probably need a drain but hopefully his pain will be over. Thank you all for your concern and prayers, I will let you know how he makes out.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank goodness!! I hope that everything goes smoothly and that Parker starts to feel some relief.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I second that Hallelujah!!! I will be thinking and praying for you both. He is now in capable hands that can help him so you can focus on your job orientation today....although I know you will most likely be thinking of him the whole time.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby. I hope this takes care of it for him!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh that is great news! Hopefully, the original vet can resolve the issue so Parker can start his recovery.

About the job orientation - just let them know you have a dog having emergency surgery so will need to answer any calls - most places will certainly understand and that way they will also be given the heads up that you might be a bit distracted but are there at orientation anyway.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh me too! Bless his heart even after all he's been through and 4 vet visits in 6 days he still walked in wagging his tall and happily followed the tech to surgery. Only a golden.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I just saw this thread about Parker. I am so sorry he has had this complication but thank god it is now being taken care of. Parker is such a trouper and a sweetheart. How are you doing? If there is anything you need please let me know. If you can't take time off to stay with him I would be more than glad to help.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I just saw this thread, so sorry to hear about Parker's post neuter complication.

I will pray for a smooth and successful procedure, and he will feel instantly better when it is over.

Koda had post neuter complication very similar to Parker's but he did not have to have his scrotum sac removed. We took him back to the vet twice, first time he said to do cold compress on Koda, however it grew to the size of a grapefruit within a couple of days. DH took him back to the vet the second time, vet had to use a syringe to aspirate the swollen scrotum, Koda yelped and cried so loud, DH had to leave the room as he was so shaken up. The vet aspirated two huge syringes of bloody fluid. Fortunately, he recovered after that.

Sending hugs and kisses to Parker! Get well soon, feel better soon!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Parker....at least his vet came in. Update us later and good luck on the job interview.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry Parker has to have another surgery, but glad that your vet came in and is doing the surgery. Hopefuly he will be on his way to feeling better soon. What a terrible ordeal you both have been going through. What a trooper Parker is for still being so happy, in spite of how awful he must feel. Gotta love them!!! Give him hugs from me when he gets out of surgery and let us know when you can how things went.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry this has been such an ordeal, but I will repeat that hallelujah on getting the vet to come take care of him!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got caught up on this thread. Thank goodness the vet came in to take care of Parker. I will be anxious to hear how everything went and good luck with you job orientation.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

You are right...only a Golden!!! Prayers for Parker. Poor sweetie.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Prayers that Parker's surgery went well and he is recovering.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rita, thank you so much for your kind offer of help, you don't know how much that means to me, and thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers for Parker and me. It makes it so much better when you can lean on others.
He is out of surgery, the vet called and spoke to my husband while I was doing my orientation and said he came through it good. They told him that the problem with the first surgery involved a clotting problem, (some of you may know what it is like getting it 2nd hand from a man, but...) apparently they removed the scrotal sac and cleaned out the old clotted blood. They are keeping him overnight on an IV and hopefully he can come home tomorrow. I wish I had been here to talk to them.
Does anyone know if they usually keep them sedated when they keep them on an IV?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Chris, I am so glad Parker came through the surgery well. I'm sure you can't wait until he comes home tomorrow. I don't know if they would keep him sedated for the IV but maybe so? Take care!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just read this whole thread and can't offer any advice but I'm glad things are looking up now. Poor Parker


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think he would be sedated. They will try to keep him as comfortable as possible. Glad the surgery went good. How was your orientation?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

cathyjobray said:


> I would think he would be sedated. They will try to keep him as comfortable as possible. Glad the surgery went good. How was your orientation?


It went well, mostly just getting my new badge, parking pass, and filling out forms. Of course I had to get the physical and my blood pressure was sky high, little wonder, but I think they passed me. Now I have one full week to baby my baby, and without a pendulum hanging between his legs looking like it could burst any minute.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Geez, what an awful ordeal. Hopefully the healing can begin in earnest for Parker. 
I am sorry I cannot answer you question about sedation and IV, but I would imagine that after surgery they will be keeping him quite sedate - especially if he has to stay overnight. 
I hope he comes home tomorrow so you and your husband can give hiIm all the TLC he needs.
He does sound like quite the trooper.

Sorry again you all went through this (especially Parker) - but it is a good reminder that no procedure is really routine!
All the best and hope your handsome boy heals quickly.
Hope your job orientation went well too!

Kim


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

CRIPES! Just catching this thread - on the edge of my seat!
So glad your boy is doing better and that you were able to make your orientation!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor baby! Wow, he's really been through the ringer....both of you! Wishing you healing thoughts that all goes well from here forward. Congrats on the job, they are hard to come by right now!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So glad Parker is on the mend...poor boy :-( Good news on the job...congrats!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, just caught up...What a week you've had! I'm so glad things went well! I hope he has a speedy recovery now!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking in on Parker....does he get to come home today? I hope he is feeling better...update when you can.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm still waiting for news Janine, on pins and needles too. Wouldn't you know the vet called twice with updates yesterday, the 1st time I was at my physical and dh took call. 2nd time I was on the phone with personnel from new job and didn't answer the beep because I never thought it would be them again!! Argh! never fails.
The vet did leave a message saying he was doing ok, he put a drain in this time and mentioned there was very little drainage so he hoped that would continue to be the case. He said he would call me this morning and let me know how he did through the night. 
Parker has been such a trooper, even yesterday as bad as he felt, when the tech led him out of the room he happily went along with his tail wagging. I'm used to my dogs looking back at me making me feel guilty!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so glad Parker is doing Ok after his surgery!!!
You guys have been through the mill!! Hope he can come home today and get lots of love and care from Mom and Dad!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy to hear that Parker is on the mend. Sending him healing thoughts.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess it's just a mom thing but I wish the word the vet used was fabulous instead of OK. I just want him back home so I can pamper him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> I guess it's just a mom thing but I wish the word the vet used was fabulous instead of OK. I just want him back home so I can pamper him.


I was thinking the same thing. Hopefully Parker had a good night and will home soon. Thoughts and prayers coming your way. I'll check back later...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoping to hear soon that Parker is coming home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sameli*

Sameli

*My HEART goes OUT TO Parker and You for all you have been through.*
Can't wait until you have him home with you and it sounds like they found the problem and fixed it.
As far as the choice of words the vet used, Good is probably good-perhaps Fabulous is not in his/her vocabulary. Everyone expressed themselves differently, so don't worry about that.

All prayers and good and healing thoughts are with Parker and you!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sameli
> 
> *My HEART goes OUT TO Parker and You for all you have been through.*
> Can't wait until you have him home with you and it sounds like they found the problem and fixed it.
> ...


I keep telling myself that, I just hoped for even good, not just ok, but I worry over silly little things like that when I can't see him for myself, poor baby has just suffered so much this week. I'm sure it was just his way of expressing himself. I'm calling soon if my phone doesn't ring soon.
Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sameli*

Sameli

Yes, call, it will make you feel better.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope this morning brings good news and Parker can come home today.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, my. I just caught this thread!

I sure hope Parker is doing ok today!

Gilmour just read this, looked at me, and said "Don't even think about it buddy"


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I know we are all waiting to hear about Parker!! So glad he will be coming home!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I just talked to the vet a little while ago, he said Parker is doing good, he is off of his IV and was very hungry this morning and as the other vet expressed "very happy"!! He thinks everything is going to be fine. He does want to keep him one more night just to watch him because he has a drain tube and everything he has been through he wants to be certain that there will be no complications. As much as I miss him I am ok with him staying one more day for safety's sake. I am so grateful that he gave up his vacation to tend to Parker, I feel so much more comfortable that he is back in the office. The other vets are very nice but they are young and lack his experience. He said if everything remains as is he can come home tomorrow. He would have let him come today but asked to watch him one more day.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Everything sounds good! I'm so happy Parker is doing well. I understand your feelings on letting him stay one more night. They will take good care of your boy. Prayers and good thought for him and that he comes home to his loving mom tomorrow!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank goodness!! I know you miss him but I too would feel more comfortable with him staying one more night. Parker is making such progress and will be home soon! Your vet sounds great and shows real concern and caring for his patients.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad Parker is in good hands...yes your vet sounds like a keeper to come home from his vacation to bring Parker back to good health. Kiss Parker on the nose from me when you pick him up tomorrow


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! My vet has goldens too and when I just talked to him he told me he is getting a new puppy soon....by "Robin"!
I'm green with envy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sameli*

Sameli

What the vet says sounds good and I agree with you and the vet-if he wants to watch the drain tube one more night then that's what is best for Parker, but it sounds like he is doing good!!
So glad you have a nice vet and loves Goldens.
Now Mom can prepare the house for Parker to come home!!!

Bet you feel better after talking to him!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news! One more day at the Vet's will help keep him resting longer. But I am sure you miss him terribly.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so glad Parker is doing better. You are doing the right thing to have him stay another night at the vet's to avoid any complications. Poor Parker really deserves some super spoiling once he gets home and I am SURE you will give that to him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping up for Parker and Sameli.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness does this ever make me sad. That picture of Parker with an ice pack made me cry poor guy. Its sounds as if he is in great hands with lots of love. xoxox Parker


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy to hear that Parker will be home and feeling better soon. Please update us and a pic of Parker would be great too if you can manage it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Parker*

Bumping up for little Parker!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What time can you pick up Parker today? I'm sure he will be anxious to see you. I'm hoping you had a restful night and that Parker is doing much better today and each day forward.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Be sure and post a pic of Parker!! So glad he's coming home to his momma.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

No restful night here, I've been up since 3:30. I guess in anticipation of this day. I am waiting for a call, I just hope and pray it will be good news and he can come home, this is driving me crazy. It's been one week ago today that he was neutered!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sameli*

SAMELE

I can understand the restless sleep and waking up so early, in anticipation of Parker coming home.

How soon can you call the vet to see if Parker can come home today?

As soon as he is home, you and Parker can take a nice LONG NAP and cuddle together!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking in on Parker...I hope your baby comes home this morning. Sorry you didn't sleep well, maybe a nap with Parker later will do you both good. Update when you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up for Parker and Sameli~


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope you get that phone call real soon that says come and get him!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thinking of you and Parker today! Hope he comes home. 

The picture with the ice pack in between his legs is precious. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Checking in on Parker this morning. Hope he's better and coming home today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping up....hope we hear some good news soon.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope he's able to come home today and is done with any complications. Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope Parker is ok...no word yet? :-(


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Has Parker come home yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sameli*

Looking for update on Parker!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyone*

EVERYONE

Check out the PARKER IS HOME THREAD!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=83555


----------

